# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do licytacji *TUTAJ.* Cena wywoławcza wszystkich prac to 10 zł.


1. Daltonowie


2. Drewniany tryptyk wiejski


3. Kumoter Szyszkownik Kilkujadek




4. Na srebrnym globie


5. Ptaki w ciernistych krzewach

----------


## Redakcja

6. Ptasia bombonierka


7. Ptasie Trio-Trele


8. Świąteczna gospoda


9. Anyżówka z jabłkiem


10. Królewna Fioletta

----------


## Redakcja

11. Królewna Fiona


12. Mała czarna raz!


13. Snow White


14. Wystrojnik


15. Kartka nr 1

----------


## Redakcja

16. Kartka nr 2


17. Kartka nr 3


18. Kartka nr 4


19. Kartka nr 5


20. Kartka nr 6

----------


## Redakcja

21. Kartka nr 7


22. Magnes nr 1
23. Magnes nr 2
24. Magnes nr 3
25. Magnes nr 4
26. Magnes nr 5


27. Skrzyneczka dla Ariadny


28. Pod klucz


29. Stołek prezesa. Zwycięzca otrzyma rangę: Prezes Forum oraz 7-dniową władzę na forum

----------


## Redakcja

30. Pudełko Tea time for two


31. Pudełko The Kiss


32. Świeca o Tannenbaum...


33. Świeca Opowieść Wigilijna


34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce

----------


## Redakcja

35. Świeca Ptasi zapał


36. Świeca Mikołaja


*Zapraszamy do licytowania*

----------


## anSi

37. WOLNY CZAS NA WSZYSTKO - 10 zł

----------


## Żelka

*38.* *NALEWECZKA* z śliwek pędzonej *Śliwowicy*  :wink:  Nie wiem co moja sąsiadka z Chorwacji, od której dostałam ją w prezencie jak odwiedzałam w ubiegłym roku tam moją mamę, do tego jeszcze dodała, chyba wyśnię i jakieś korzenne przyprawy czy cuś, ale pachnie wyśmienicie. Powiedziałabym, że samym zapachem można się delektować. W sam raz na Święta!!! 
Pojemność - 500ml. 
Cena wywoławcza -  wedle zapału do posmakowania czegoś tak oryginalnego.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*39.* Bombka wklęsła, sztuk jedna, lekko postarzana, stare złoto ze szlachetnym srebrem... Lśni brokatem, przyciąga dziecięcą wręcz ufnością, że ktoś ją pokocha i podaruje jej dom..., że na choince pachnącej miłością zawiśnie i będzie świecić przypominając, że DOBRO POWRACA a tylko MIŁOŚĆ JEST CZYMŚ CZEGO IM WIĘCEJ DAJEMY TYM WIĘCEJ TEGO MAMY..., taka oto cudowna arytmetyka Niebiańska w której swoją część mieć możemy, jeśli tylko chcemy... 
   
Cena wywoławcza 30zł

----------


## Żelka

*40.* Bombka medalion duży - Dziewczyneczka Aniołeczek - Lśni brokatem, przyciąga dziecięcą wręcz ufnością, że ktoś ją pokocha i podaruje jej dom..., że na choince pachnącej miłością zawiśnie i będzie świecić przypominając, że DOBRO POWRACA a tylko MIŁOŚĆ JEST CZYMŚ CZEGO IM WIĘCEJ DAJEMY TYM WIĘCEJ TEGO MAMY..., taka oto cudowna arytmetyka Niebiańska w której swoją część mieć możemy, jeśli tylko chcemy... 
 
Cena wywoławcza: 30zł

----------


## Żelka

*41.* Bombka  W ogrodzie zimowym - duża bomba 11cm średnicy - Lśni brokatem, przyciąga dziecięcą wręcz ufnością, że ktoś ją pokocha i podaruje jej dom..., że na choince pachnącej miłością zawiśnie i będzie świecić przypominając, że DOBRO POWRACA a tylko MIŁOŚĆ JEST CZYMŚ CZEGO IM WIĘCEJ DAJEMY TYM WIĘCEJ TEGO MAMY..., taka oto cudowna arytmetyka Niebiańska w której swoją część mieć możemy, jeśli tylko chcemy... 
  
Cena wywoławcza - 30zł

----------


## JAGODA 51

43. Ciasteczka witrażyki ca 50 szt. 10 zł. można zawiesić na choince lub pochrupać.
Zdjęcie dodam później muszę sobie przypomnieć, chyba że ktoś pomoże.

----------


## Żelka

44. gwiazdeczki od naszej PRABABCI - ręcznie szydełkowane z nici miłością do Dzieci wzmacnianych, więc przetrwają wiele lat i będą upiększać Wasze Święta - gwiazdeczek jest sztuk 12

----------


## Romana101

45. Dorzucam ręcznie robioną, okrągłą serwetę, średnica 80cm, Cena wywoławcza - 30zł.

----------


## Romana101

46. Może znajdzie się również amator, który lubi odnawiać stare rzeczy. Kupiłam jakiś czas temu piękną szafeczkę z myślą o wykorzystaniu w kuchni, ale okazała się być pięknym mebelkiem, ale raczej do zabawy  :big grin:  dla małej księżniczki. Szafka wymaga renowacji, ale oczyszczona, wyszlifowana i pomalowana na nowo stanie się piękną ozdobą. Wysokość 60cm, szerokość 40cm, głębokość 17cm (przy drzwiczkach). Cena wywoławcza - 30zł.

----------


## Żelka

*47. Ikona - robiona metoda mix, decoupage + inne takie -* mam nadzieję, że tutaj ją docenicie, bo o Dzieci przecież chodzi...
Zaczynamy od ceny 30zł, ale zróbcie wszystko aby moja mordka była baaardziej zadowolona.  :wiggle: 


wymiary 15/25cm

----------


## Żelka

*48. Czerwone gwiazdeczki* - od naszej Prababci, sztuk 12, dużo cierpliwości i miłości do Dzieci w tych gwiazdeczkach uplecione, na choince powieszone, przynoszą szczęście w Rodzinie, dzieci rosną zdrowe i radosne, a wszystko pomyślnie się układa.  :wiggle: 



*49. Gwiazdeczki kolorowe* - sztuk 11 - także od naszej Prababki - powieszone na choince, na cały rok przynoszą kolorowych marzeń spełnienie  :wiggle:

----------


## map78

*50. 2 szt. książka z przepisami "RYBY SĄ SUPER" autorstwa Doroty Wellman i Karola Okrasy.* Zostały mi dwie sztuki z zeszłorocznej promocji Lidla. na alledrogo schodzą jak ciepłe bułeczki, więc może i tutaj ktoś się skusi, a przy okazji dzieciakom pomoże. Wywoławcza 10zł, wygrywają dwie najwyższe oferty.

----------


## Nelli Sza

*52. Zawieszki choinkowe lub po prostu świąteczne - ubranka, mogą służyć także jako ubranka dla lalek , wysokość 10 cm*, bardzo ładne  :smile: 
*Do wylicytowania dwa zestawy po 7 sztuk. Cena zestawu 35zł*






















Gdyby zdjęcia nie były widoczne, zostawiam link do albumu. Może ktoś pomoże je tutaj zamieścić.
TUTAJ ZOBACZYSZ ZDJĘCIA ZAWIESZEK

----------


## Żelka

53. Gwiazdkowe szczęścia - przepiękne, ręcznie szydełkowane przez naszą kochaną Prababkę 


6 sztuk, średnica 15cm

----------


## Żelka

*54. O**ryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne* - *W mordę renifera*  ( małe bomboniereczki ) jeszcze ciepłe  :smile:  podarowane przez *EdytaM*

----------


## Żelka

*55.* *oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne* - *Let it snow* ( małe bomboniereczki ) jeszcze ciepłe  :smile:  podarowane przez *EdytaM*

----------


## Żelka

*56.* *oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne - Santa Paws* ( małe bomboniereczki ) jeszcze ciepłe  :smile:  - podarowane przez *EdytaM*

----------


## Żelka

*57.* *oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne* - *Santa Claus is coming to town* ( małe bomboniereczki ) jeszcze ciepłe  :smile:  - podarowane przez *EdytaM*

----------

